# time period



## jdammer (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey all,

Made a batch of skeeter over a month ago. It's done fermenting and I haven't added any chemicals to it. Been lazy and just haven't made the time. Terrible excuses.

Anyways would it be safe to rack and chemicals or does time really have anything to do with anything? It doesn't have any crap growing in it.


----------



## Julie (Aug 27, 2010)

you are find, just do what you need to do and get the stuff cleared so you can start to drink it.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 27, 2010)

what was ur slurry?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2010)

Rack it off the sediment and stabilize with kmeta and also sorbate if you plan on sweetening eventually.


----------



## jdammer (Aug 29, 2010)

It was a sauv blanc. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Rack it off the sediment and stabilize with kmeta and also sorbate if you plan on sweetening eventually.



Wade & Group, I have tried this and maybe it isn't the thing to do but anyway what I did instead of using K-Meta or Sorbate was to let the fermentation stop completely (according to SG readings staying stable over four days). Then I racked it off to the carboy and added some back sweetening (2:1 ratio sugar to water) but left the syrup at a high temp (180F) with must at 84F (which elevated the must temp to 103 F). 

What I was trying to acheive is to kill off the yeast so no more fermentation could occur with the new sugar. It worked and so far no browning (was VERY careful to not oxidize when racking) and no off flavors or smells two months later. I did not do this to be "natural" but did it because i had no sorbate or k-meta. I know this isn't a common nor good practice but what do you think will be the difference except for shorter shelf life? I really do not want to continue this practice but until my k meta is here I have another carboy to rack and will be in the same manner. I do not see my pee (actually called turtle juice since I use the lees from mango's and lime juice,no lemon juice) hanging out much longer than a couple of months as it is happily consumed rather rapidly! 

Mark


----------

